# أهم كتابين في الـ(Reservoir) !



## محمد الخثعمي (15 مارس 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/12284242/71f39e19/Fundamentals_of_Reservoir_Engineering__L1P_Dake_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/12283820/59e7e5dc/Simulation_Khaled_Aziz.html

Thanks all

=============


----------



## lion1550 (15 مارس 2007)

Thank youuu


----------



## omelkorah (15 مارس 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (15 مارس 2007)

هنا كتاب اخر

http://www.4shared.com/file/12321011/203bd4be/Advanced_Reservoir_Engineering.html


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (16 مارس 2007)

وهنا كتاب اخر


http://www.4shared.com/file/12341615/ac9b99b5/Natural_Gas_Engineering_Handbook_with_CD.html


----------



## vip_3wam (30 مارس 2007)

مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مـ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــع كــ،،ـــــــــــــ،،ـــل إحــ،،ـــــــ،،ـــترامي وتقــ،،ـــــــــــ،،ـــــديري​


----------



## face off (30 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دااارش (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في :
Payer Process 
&
Autoclaves


----------



## ali_engineer (11 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا أخي على هذي الكتب الرائعة


----------



## london_boy (16 أبريل 2007)

اللهم ارزقه بكل حرف حسنه وضاعفها له 


اشكرك جزيل فقد وفرت علي الوقت والمال

لك خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (19 أبريل 2007)

هنا تجدون كل الكتب التي لدي

http://www.skfupm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13799


----------



## mouhmeca1 (30 أبريل 2007)

شــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــرا بــــــــــــارك الله فـــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــك


----------



## elmalwany (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخى كثيرا وجعل عملكم هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (12 مايو 2007)

كل الكتب هنا
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/
وسوف يتم تحديثها متى ماتوفر الجديد
كما بامكانكم تحميل اي كتاب جيد على الموقع
مع الشكر


----------



## عبدالله كامل (14 مايو 2007)

thanks for the very important book


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (3 يوليو 2007)

وفق الله مقصودك فى الخير الف الف شكر


----------



## face off (3 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا" لك اخ محمد ولكن لازلنا ننتظر تحديثها كما وعدتنا قبل شهرين

كل الكتب هنا
http://alkhathami.4shared.com/
وسوف يتم تحديثها متى ماتوفر الجديد
كما بامكانكم تحميل اي كتاب جيد على الموقع
مع الشكر


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك*​


----------

